# Perle Guitars, Ebay Seller? Anyone know of them?



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw some interesting bodies and pickguards on their store.

Anyone have experience with them or their product?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ssn=perleguitars001&rt=nc


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2012)

They've been doing Ibanez-style (as in copy ) stuff for some years now. The quality isn't too bad from what I've held, but there are reports of custom order stuff taking a long time, and sometimes the quality leaves something to be desired. 

One hell of a better option than Patrick Sims though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 21, 2012)

Heard good things about them. Was intersted in their pickguards for my RG7321


----------



## synrgy (Aug 21, 2012)

FYI, link took me to 'all categories'..

I think you'll find more info here, away from the EvilBay: Perle Custom Guitars and Swirls

I hazily recall they've been rec'd here before, but I've never personally ordered from them.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## clubshred (Aug 21, 2012)

I have one of his guitars (body and neck project) that is the 540PII done in a DNA Swirl. The quality is really good. No complaints thus far.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Aug 21, 2012)

I just ordered a pickguard from them for my RG550. I'll let you know what the deal is with them!


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought one of their bodies on ebay a while ago. Definitely a decent body. I am not going to say it was an amazing cut of wood or anything like that, but it was definitely worth the price paid for it.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a pair of bodies from them. Not bad, measurements were correct. Got them as a deal and waiting on a neck for one from another luthier. I might try one of their exotic wood necks someday to see how they play. Nothing amazing but not poor quality. More of a budget buy. I honestly say it's pretty good for what you pay for.

Oh the bodies are quilted and flamed maple tops, 3/4" thick, and mahogany backs. They were pretty nicely made, CNC'd obviously but sanded nicely and again the measurements are correct for RG/JEM style copies.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just received a replacement body from them yesterday. Havn't had a chance to finish or fit it out yet but all the parts fit and it seems to be a decent piece of wood for the price.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2012)

As far as custom work, have any of you submitted suggestions that have utilized?
I see some interesting hybrids of combined body styles on there, just wondering how they may have come to fruition.

I'm interested in seeing if they could reproduce a long discontinued bodystyle of a guitar I had nearly 30 years ago that was precious to me, a gift from my pops. I sadly had to sell it some years later to feed my wife and kid as I was a youngly married father.

I would likely have the output jack relocated to the side of the upper "V" ala the Jackson Rhoads or Ibanez's "X" series "V" came and went a couple of years ago. I'd also opt for a 24 fret neck.
It was a 1982 Ibanez Rocket Roll II RR550 "V" shaped guitar, set neck. I understand they only do bolt ons and I'm fine with that.


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 22, 2012)

Perle doesn´t make anything other than what he offers on the website. I was looking for a body made for a 26,5 inch scale instead of a 25,5. He told me he couldn't do it. Though that was the only difference. That was half a year ago, don´t know if he takes customs nowadays


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 22, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> Perle doesn´t make anything other than what he offers on the website. I was looking for a body made for a 26,5 inch scale instead of a 25,5. He told me he couldn't do it. Though that was the only difference. That was half a year ago, don´t know if he takes customs nowadays



That explains why he never even bothered to email me back. Plus I asked him through eBay once if he could make a solid color RG7321 pick guard. He said no.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 23, 2012)

The fixed bridge bodies (not the TOM with the Stop-Tail but the ones with the strings fed through to the back of the body) say that they fit an "Ibanez Standard 7 String Bridge", what does that mean ?? What bridges can you put on it ? (without plugging those holes and routing new ones)


----------



## travis bickle (Aug 23, 2012)

was curious about their pickguards as well. hopefully the rg 76xx pickguard can fit on the rg7421. i'll print out the template to be certain.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2012)

StratFreak11 said:


> The fixed bridge bodies (not the TOM with the Stop-Tail but the ones with the strings fed through to the back of the body) say that they fit an "Ibanez Standard 7 String Bridge", what does that mean ?? What bridges can you put on it ? (without plugging those holes and routing new ones)


 
The standard, now discontinued, Ibby flatmount bridges found on the RG7421 and RG7621 most likely.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2012)

Nate Perle is cool... My swirled 7620 came from him. I'm sure some ppl saw the thread for that conversion neck I had built... If not...






Body - Nate Perle
Neck - DJohns74 (SS.org)


----------



## Nonservium (Aug 23, 2012)

I got one of his pickguards for my RG7620 and it was great quality...until I broke it 

Shoot him an email, he's very easy to deal with.


----------



## SammerX (Aug 23, 2012)

I too have gotten a pickguard from Perle- a tortoise-like H-H guard for my JEM project I posted last month. 

Pretty nice guard overall, not amazingly high quality, but acceptable.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Sep 5, 2012)

Just got my pickguard! Pretty good stuff  

Old pickguard:






New pickguard: 






The alignment looks a bit sketchy in these photos, but I can assure you that the holes line up.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 5, 2012)

He uses the 7321 that I sold him for his 7string mock up shots. I've never bought anything from him, but I have heard of bodies having misaligned string thru holes.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 5, 2012)

I got a clear pickguard for my 7321 from him and the edges weren't beveled. Not a big deal I guess.


----------



## ProgUniverse (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry for the thread necromancy

I've bought two bodies from Nate, a UVMC-style Jem, and a JPM-routed one. Nate also did the neck for my Jem. Sounds fantastic, nothing fancy electronics-wise, DiMarzio Evos, 500k pots, I also shielded the cavities with solder-sealed foil, & added a .022uf capacitor. Nate did the swirl, I clear coated, sanded & polished, and assembled the whole deal.

Very good quality, both are basswood, neck is one-piece, angled head, with volute. The only thing I regret doing is drilling it for a back-mounted nut instead of a top-mounted one.











This is not a Perle body, factory Ibanez 7620 painted JPM P3 style, my current winter project. Only managed to clear coat it, still need a neck with white binding, might get Nate to build me one.


----------



## PeteLaramee (Mar 24, 2014)

I bought this Perle body http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/261586-new-guitar-day.html finished it and added an RG7620 neck and a Lo Pro 7. It sounds and plays great.


----------



## movingpictures (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice lookin JPM7, ProgU! I like the DT graphic on back


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 26, 2014)

PeteLaramee said:


> I bought this Perle body http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/261586-new-guitar-day.html finished it and added an RG7620 neck and a Lo Pro 7. It sounds and plays great.



All your guitars look great- i especially like the blue one.


----------



## ovlott (Mar 28, 2014)

I was about to order a mahogany hipshot routed Fr7 body from them, but they never got back to me about payment. Still thinking of contacting them again though, because a well finished FR 7 string would be badass, especially with a reverse headstock neck


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 28, 2014)

They're decent bodies, I'd definitely contact them again. I ordered a seven string iceman/destroyer body and it's nice. Apparently their communication isn't the best though, judging by your experience.


----------

